# Ellie in her new terry dress



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I got a package today. Ellie got her new terry dress from doggie couture shop. Jessica wanted to see it on Ellie and Meoshia wanted to see it too, so I took a few real quick pics. they aren't the greatest , but you can get an idea of how it looks. I really love this little dress. its very comfy on Ellie and fits her perfect


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing pics Elaina. That dress looks much nicer on Ellie may in xs than it did on Ava in the small. I'm glad you like it, it really is such a cute dress.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks for sharing pics Elaina. That dress looks much nicer on Ellie may in xs than it did on Ava in the small. I'm glad you like it, it really is such a cute dress.


Meoshia, i'm so glad you told me that this dress seemed to run big in the small in the chest, cause I figured the xs must run roomy too which I like for Ellie. the fit of this style is just perfect for her. i'm even thinking of getting her the other color cause I love it so much


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Meoshia, i'm so glad you told me that this dress seemed to run big in the small in the chest, cause I figured the xs must run roomy too which I like for Ellie. the fit of this style is just perfect for her. i'm even thinking of getting her the other color cause I love it so much



Yeah it actually runs big in the neck and chest, and so on Ava the neck part rests kinda at her shoulders if that makes sense? Makes me feel like she will get her arm through the neck part. Then the dress part just looks like a lot of fabric on her. 
I don't know when Melissa is having her next sale but I may order an xs in the terry dress. Ava is just a bit longer than Ellie, so I'm sure it'll be a pinch shorter in length but she can probably get away with it. At least I know with DC I can always exchange for something else.

I do also have Melissa looking into a brand called Trilly tutti brilli
http://eohippuspro.eu/index.php?route=product/manufacturer/info&manufacturer_id=21&page=4

http://www.happywoef.be/producten.php?merk=47


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yeah it actually runs big in the neck and chest, and so on Ava the neck part rests kinda at her shoulders if that makes sense? Makes me feel like she will get her arm through the neck part. Then the dress part just looks like a lot of fabric on her.
> I don't know when Melissa is having her next sale but I may order an xs in the terry dress. Ava is just a bit longer than Ellie, so I'm sure it'll be a pinch shorter in length but she can probably get away with it. At least I know with DC I can always exchange for something else.
> 
> I do also have Melissa looking into a brand called Trilly tutti brilli
> TRILLY TUTTI BRILLI


Ellie has had her terry dress on since it came today at around 3:30 or so. i'll take it off her before I got to sleep . she's sleeping in it and looks so comfy, I don't want to bother her. but , she doesn't slip out of this dress at all. 
I am kind of worried about ordering her a suckright hoodie cause i'm afraid she will slip her legs out... but, like you say, Melissa does have a great exchange policy, so, if she can get her legs out, I will have to exchange it. 

that make looks interesting... never heard of it. 

Melissa told me she was having a Columbus Day sale and that she would send out the emails by Friday. I guess shes been busy. i'm sure she will send out the emails with the code soon though


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

aw wow eliie really suits the terry dress. I really like it and the pockets are adorable!
thanks for sharing the photos  I might get one in my next order I think it would really suit millie!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> aw wow eliie really suits the terry dress. I really like it and the pockets are adorable!
> thanks for sharing the photos  I might get one in my next order I think it would really suit millie!


I really love it on her. the pics don't do it justice , cause I snapped them real quick ... 
like I said, I love this style on her so much and the fit too that I'm going to order the other color too. 

yes, I think Millie will look real cute in the terry dress too. Meoshia had ordered the size S for Ava and it was too big in the chest and the neck. so, not sure if the usual LD size you get for Millie will be too big.. maybe see what Meoshia thinks ...


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> I really love it on her. the pics don't do it justice , cause I snapped them real quick ...
> like I said, I love this style on her so much and the fit too that I'm going to order the other color too.
> 
> yes, I think Millie will look real cute in the terry dress too. Meoshia had ordered the size S for Ava and it was too big in the chest and the neck. so, not sure if the usual LD size you get for Millie will be too big.. maybe see what Meoshia thinks ...


I will do


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

So cute, love the dress can't wait for Ewa to grow to wear all
The dress I bought from you


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> I will do


did you put your DC order in yet ? did you decide to order the Terry dress ? 
I think i'll put my order in tomorrow. still not sure what I will order but I think the puppy pink SL collar, maybe that WL posh coat , i'm thinking about the 3 things I love tee , and a suckright hoodie and maybe the rock and roll princess tutu , and an ON sweater

oh, and another terry dress in the other color for Ellie


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

2chimomma said:


> So cute, love the dress can't wait for Ewa to grow to wear all
> The dress I bought from you


hehe. thanks ! I cant wait to see pics of Ewa in the dresses when she grows alittle bigger. I think the one with the plaid skirt may be a bit smaller than the others. its by a different make so I think it runs a bit smaller but not sure


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> did you put your DC order in yet ? did you decide to order the Terry dress ?
> I think i'll put my order in tomorrow. still not sure what I will order but I think the puppy pink SL collar, maybe that WL posh coat , i'm thinking about the 3 things I love tee , and a suckright hoodie and maybe the rock and roll princess tutu , and an ON sweater
> 
> oh, and another terry dress in the other color for Ellie


no hun, I havnt put an order in yet think I will wait till Tuesday so I can have a good think about what I want to get. I don't think I will include and SL because it seems to hold the order up. Im still waiting on an order than I put in last month and still waiting on the SL harness from the order before!
but I would really like a suckright collar and maybe the kawaii tee in mint. I don't think im going to get the terry dress though, only because of the lenth see millie is 10" and I have a feeling if I get the smaller size it will be too short and if I get the larger it will be too big on her neck 8" and chest 12".
if I lived in America I would just get it and return if it didn't fit but with having to ship it internally it takes too long. when are you going to order?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> no hun, I havnt put an order in yet think I will wait till Tuesday so I can have a good think about what I want to get. I don't think I will include and SL because it seems to hold the order up. Im still waiting on an order than I put in last month and still waiting on the SL harness from the order before!
> but I would really like a suckright collar and maybe the kawaii tee in mint. I don't think im going to get the terry dress though, only because of the lenth see millie is 10" and I have a feeling if I get the smaller size it will be too short and if I get the larger it will be too big on her neck 8" and chest 12".
> if I lived in America I would just get it and return if it didn't fit but with having to ship it internally it takes too long. when are you going to order?


I think i'll put my order in Monday or early on Tuesday. i'll probably keep changing my mind till then on what i'll order . 
I hope Melissa gets that Pariero order in for you asap so the kawaii tee in mint doesn't sell out. it is pretty and I see they are low in stock in the smaller sizes like xs and ss


----------

